# Study Shows ULTRACET Looks Promising



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Interesting information for all with Fibromyalgia Pain:The National Fibromyalgia Association (NFA) announced on June 12, 2003 that a recent study published in the American Journal of Medicine reports that ULTRACET (tramadol hydrochloride/ acetaminophen) has been found to effectively reduce pain in people with fibromyalgia. Currently there are no medications approved for the treatment of fibromyalgia in the U.S., so the study's findings provide significant hope for patient's searching for ways to effectively manage the chronic pain of this severe disorder. For more information, click here: http://www.immunesupport.com/library/showarticle.cfm/id/4739


----------



## celticlady (Aug 6, 2001)

This is good news! Some of us need even more than that however.......I am on a Duri-gesic patch for pain control(due to leaky gut I was gobbling pain meds galore and not getting any relief,I was just "pooping them out"!Finally got a doc a few months ago who is GREAT and has knowledge.Now that I am on the patch(duri-gesic) my life is close to Heaven instead of being in H*ll..........I wish someone would have told me years ago-GO TO A PAIN CLINIC THAT SPEIFICALLY DEALS WITH LONG-TERM,SEVERE PAIN PATIENTS.I am so glad that I did.Clinic is in Woodbury,MN Dr Samuel Yue.PM me if questions;BTW Mrs Mason,how goes it>>>>>?????????


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

I am fortunate to not have to take anything for pain. My main symptoms have to do with fatigue. There's no pill to pop that will fix either at this point - I think that's sad! I hope what you're taking helps your pain levels be a little more managable. How am I? Well I'm doing reasonably well. Since winning my disability case, I've been better able to keep my activity level at an even keel - Which helps me control (a little bit) how many really bad flares I have. That is a blessing! I hope you're doing well, and your son as well!


----------



## jenEbean (Apr 5, 1999)

Ultracet is what I take for pain. It works better than anything I have tried so far.MrsMason..do you take a B complex vitamin? It helps with fatigue some, also magnesium seems to do the same thing.


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

I've taken a million different things. LOL I've tried the B-complex vitamins, also tried getting the vitamin B shot, have taken at least 4 different types of sleeping pills, taken at least 4 different types of "energy boosting" supplements, and the list goes on. Like most symptoms with these diseases, it's hard to find something that works. I hope everyone can, eventually, find something that will help their worst symptom!


----------

